# Castle Filkenstein: the Filking thread database



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 1, 2017)

For the convenience of those who enjoy filks, I decided to make a thread with links to all the threads on ENWorld containing filk videos or lyrics, original or just reposted for fun.  If you know of one, post here, and I’ll add it to the list.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 1, 2017)

ENWORLD FILK THREADS MASTER LIST

D&D Song Competition
A D&D Song Competition

FILK You ENWorld
FILK You, EN World!

Filkin’ around again
Filkin’ around again...

Favorite Bard Songs
Favorite Bard Songs

Where did all the drow go
Where did all the drow go?

Dungeons & Dragons The Musical
Dungeons & Dragons - The Musical

Still D&D To Me
Still D&D To Me

song parodies
song parodies

In honor of the forthcoming D&D IV
In honor of the forthcoming D&D IV . . .

Bard in need of songs jokes spells
Bard in need of songs/jokes/spells

what songs do monsters sing
what songs do monsters sing.

D&D Christmas songs.








						Christmas Songs - D&D Style
					

It's a day late, but what the hay???   The Twelve Days in the Dungeon To the tune of the "Twelve Days of Christmas"  The first day in the dungeon the DM sent after me - a kobold crying, "Please don't kill me!!"  The second thing in the dungeon the DM sent after me were two stinky goblins and a...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Morrus (Dec 1, 2017)

Now you have to perform them all!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Empirate (Jun 26, 2018)

Only saw this thread now, this is great, you're a filker, Danny? I have two filkers in my gaming group (one of them was even nominated for several Pegasus awards)! Filkers in Germany are about as common as astronauts...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 14, 2018)

Empirate said:


> Only saw this thread now, this is great, you're a filker, Danny? I have two filkers in my gaming group (one of them was even nominated for several Pegasus awards)! Filkers in Germany are about as common as astronauts...




I’m a musician but not truly a filker.  Still, for the past...38+ years (?!?!?!) I’ve amused myself by altering song lyrics to fit various situations.  (Yes, Weird Al is partly to blame.)

When I found out filking was a thing, I started posting some here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 14, 2018)

New thread added.


----------

